# Saya Nomi Chisel



## sanLuigi (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello,
I have money for one chisel at this time, would 3/8ths be the best choice for making small to mid size Saya (e.g., paring, petty, and maybe 210 Gyuto Sizes)?
From what I have read, some of the craftsman have many from which to choose, but use the smaller for most projects.
Later, I may post some of the completed sayas for a few chuckles. 
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Squilliam (Jan 16, 2013)

If you're only going to be doing smaller sayas then perhaps a carving gouge would be more economical. A 3/8ths saya nomi would be a fine size IMO, especially for the smaller jobs.


----------



## sanLuigi (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for the response.
Mike


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, 3/8 is a good size. Just make sure you get saya nomi chisel. Japan Wood Worker has them at about $150 per chisel. They flex and it is crucial in carving a saya. Bent chisels that do not flex are pretty useless in my opinion. The next good size is 5/8. I would not bother with 1". It's for swords sayas.

M


----------



## sanLuigi (Jan 21, 2013)

Marko,
Good write up on how to make a Saya. Thanks for the response.
Mike


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 21, 2013)

You bet


----------

